# Magnetic Cap Pen -Group Buy-Closed



## PenWorks (Feb 22, 2008)

CSU just recieved the Magnetic cap pen, simular to the "Stretch Pen" but with a magnetic cap. Here is a picture of the pen.
http://www.dayacom.com.tw/product_02.php?product_id=473&class_item_id=2

I am going to do a quikie group buy. As soon as we reach 100 kits this will close. Minimum buy in is 5 kits.

Note, there are currently no bushings, if you have the Stretch bushings, I assume they will work. They do have the accessory kit which has the bushings and 10.5 dril bit. Also, they DO NOT have extra tubes yet.

Post your order and send me an e mail with your shipping address.
I will invoice you for the amount.
No Pay Pal fees, send me a check ONLY via snail mail.

Black Ti....... 14.99 / 11.25
10K............ 14.99 / 11.25
Chrome......... 11.99 /  9.00
Acces kit...... 15.50 / 15.50

This is the  list price, then less 25%

Total .............110
Anthony    35
*Gerry......10...A
Ed........ 20...B
*Chuck......5
*Bruce......10...B...10T
*Roy........10...A
Gene.......10...A
*RK.........10

* - payment recieved


----------



## gerryr (Feb 22, 2008)

5 black ti
5 chrome
1 accessory kit


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 22, 2008)

ANthony
10 blk ti
10 chrome
please

$112.50 + 90.= $202.50+ freight, etc

e-mail me total, I will send check

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Chuck Key (Feb 22, 2008)

5 Chrome please.

Let me know the total.  I will send you funds via snail mail.

Chuckie


----------



## BruceK (Feb 22, 2008)

I'll go for
5 black ti
5 chrome
1 accessory kit
Thanks


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 22, 2008)

5 black Ti and 5 Chrome 1 assessory kit, <s>send Pay pal invioce........</s>Will send ck.....


----------



## kgwaugh (Feb 22, 2008)

5 Chrome
5 Black Titanium
1 Accesory Kit

Appreciate the effort; pls PM snail & total with shipping


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 22, 2008)

I hate to sound dumb (again), but if there are no bushings, what will you expect to be in the accessory kit (besides promises??)


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> I hate to sound dumb (again), but if there are no bushings, what will you expect to be in the accessory kit (besides promises??)



I will double check. I was told there are NO bushings available seperately, but that they are in the accessory kit. Pretty easy way to sell drill bits if you ask me


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the quick orders. I will get this placed today.


----------



## ericatcraft (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey guys, I just saw this post and wanted to say that the bushings, tubes and bits are all sold separately.  Here are the numbers:
Bushings: 050-4439
10.5mm bit: 075-1050
Repl. Tube: 050-9034

Hope this helps, let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey Eric-----this looks like a great time for you folks to jump in and have a sale on new Kit--


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 22, 2008)

Okay, since Eric is on the ball over there 

They do have bushings 3.99
tubes .40
Yes in stock

So, if you want to add/change your order, let me know, soon. thanks


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 22, 2008)

PM SENT add bushings please!


----------



## Tanner (Feb 22, 2008)

Gee Anthony, you'll have to do this again, I blinked.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 26, 2008)

Ah Man, I missed this


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

Kits just arrived, I should get them sorted and in the mail tomorrow 
They are being shipped insured, so you may have to sign for them. Not sure 
how your postman handles this in your area.


----------



## Darley (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jim in Oakville_
> 
> Ah Man, I missed this



Same here, should keep an eye on those flash GB


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 28, 2008)

Just a note, ALL packages shipped today, US Priority - insured.


----------



## kgwaugh (Mar 1, 2008)

Just received mine, nice kit!! --Thanks,

Gene


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 1, 2008)

Anthony,kits arrived today and have one on the lathe.


----------

